# 2 down, 2 to go



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I caught Tourmaline last night! YAY!

I was putting Agate's medicine back in the fridge, and heard a ruckus at the patio. It was 11:30 P.M., so the cat food has been "locked up" (bucket over it with a brick on top) for an hour... but a raccoon was out there!
Tourmaline was cowering by the door, but I didn't see her right away. I opened the door to scare off the raccoon, and nearly stepped on Tourmaline. She didn't move, even though the raccoon ran away... so I just reached down and picked her up!

Earlier, just before I locked up the food, I almost caught Chert. She was hiding under my wagon, and I knelt down to reach out to her. I was literally only a couple inches away from touching her, but she finally bolted off.

She's still in the cage, and still hisses and backs away when I come near. I figure if I don't push it, she'll calm down eventually. I guess I got lucky with Agate, as he became totally tame within 24 hours. He's gone over to sniff at her a couple times, but otherwise ignores her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What great news! If Tourmaline let you pick her up, I think a few treats and a soft voice just might win her over! 

You like gems, don't you?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I think she was just scared stiff (literally?) of the raccoon. It was pretty big. The moment I had her, she started squirming and yowling... so I scruffed her, and had to hold her back legs because she was kicking and got my wrist scratched a bit.

Just before this picture, I had petted her a few strokes! I'm going to give her some KMR and Nutri-Cal, because she's skin and bones (and fluffy fur!) right now. Agate is finally gaining weight, but it's been 48 hours since de-worming. I might not be able to get more wormy stuff until Saturday for her, though.

Maybe still a bit too timid for games yet. I'll try tomorrow, though. When I gently tossed in the mouse and foil ball, she backed away from those, too. Or maybe she's just like Paizly and doesn't like toys at all! LOL (Paizly always seems scared of store-bought toys... but stuff laying around the house is fair game, if she's in the mood)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a little sweetheart she is!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Oh! I didn't read your one comment well enough. I thought you said "games", as in, to play with her! LOL

But yeah. The rescue group I volunteer with usually gives litters a 'theme'. The last one was Roman Gods (though Aphrodite had to be changed to Mercury when the foster mom found out she didn't gender correctly! LOL).
If it was mostly boys, I think I would'a done cars! LOL Bently, Benz, Royce, Beamer. Mercedes is about the only girl name I can think of for cars.

Anyhoo, this litter is minerals/rocks/gems. Agate and Tourmaline I have now. Chert (fluffy like Tourmaline, but mostly gray with some white and orange smudges) and Topaz (short hair calico, with more white than Tourmaline) still need to be caught. And their mother is Cynthia... which is "Lady of the Moon" - and the moon is a big rock! LOL


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a great idea for names!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I guess I have to re-name Agate. Both directors of the group don't like it! So I made a list of other names (most minerals and gems sound female-ish to me!). And either they can pick from that, or just re-name him something entirely different. Heck, I figured even whoever adopts him can (and probably will) change it anyway.

These are others that I think are decent and fit the theme
Jasper (though I think we already have about 3 Jaspers in the record system)
Feldspar
Dravite
Zircon

I've always wanted a calico named Opal... which is where I got this idea, because 2 of the kittens are calico. But I can't keep them, and want "Opal" for my own! So I did other rock names.


----------

